# Liveperson.com Advertising



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

TAM members may notice some new ads at the top of forum sections and in post boxes next to the like and share links.

These are for Liveperson.com. If you are someone who uses or has considered using Liveperson.com for online counseling, it will help support TAM by using the links provided on our website.

One reason we like promoting Liveperson.com is because they provide easy access to licensed professional therapists.

Talk About Marriage is very expensive to keep up due to the amount of traffic the site receives, and we prefer to cover expenses through advertising and voluntary contributions rather than any type of fixed fees.


----------

